# Sunday Dinner



## lyndalou (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm having guests for dinner on Sunday, and plan to make Ina Garten's' Chicken and Biscuits (delish) and  have a green salad with it. The casserole is loaded with carrots, peas and small onions, so  don't think I need anything else.  For dessert, we'll have an apple crostata with a good sharp cheese.
What would anyone suggest for an appetizer that I can serve with drinks before dinner? I'm fresh out of ideas.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe some kind of cheese and/or meat tray?


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 17, 2005)

Here a few ideas off the top of my head:
- hummus and crackers  (or hummus with lemon and dill)
- pinwheels with something complimentary
- baked brie

 :?:


----------



## middie (Feb 17, 2005)

water chestnuts wrapped in bacon?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

How about a good triple cream brie on rosemary crackers if you can find them - otherwise a plain or pepper table water cracker with slices of pear along side.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

Middie's idea reminded me of this recipe:

Scallop and Prosciutto Bites
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=8062&highlight=scallop+prosciutto


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

oooooooooo - and maybe a little piece of aged Emmental with a pot of honey to drizzle on each cracker.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 17, 2005)

I love the ideas above, particularly the brie with pears.

The casserole is heavy, so I would start with light stuff such as goat cheese, feta, or other very light cheeses.

Would include some mildly tart fruits such as sliced pears, apples, sliced melon, kiwi fruit, and maybe figs for a bit of sweetness.

If you want to wrap prosciutto about some of the fruit, I think it would work.

And if you want to sprinke something over an item, I think balsamic vinegar would do well.

I'm afraid this is not a recipe, haven't had enough time to work out the details.

But I think some fruitiness, mild sweetness, acidity, and the mild cheeses  would set the stage perfectly for the casserole.

Hope this helps and have a great meal.

Edited for punctuation, I hate when I have to do that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

This is excellent - I just don't know how the cantelope is this time of year.

Brochettes of Melon, Prosciutto, and Fresh Mozzarella  

 1/2 cup olive oil
1/3 cup (packed) fresh basil leaves plus sprigs for garnish
1 medium shallot, quartered 
1 small (about 2-pound) cantaloupe, halved crosswise, seeded, cut into 6 wedges, peeled
6 small fresh water-packed mozzarella balls or one 8-ounce ball, * drained
6 thin slices prosciutto, cut in half lengthwise, gathered into ruffle
6 8-inch wooden skewers Using on/off turns 

puree olive oil, 1/3 cup basil, and shallot in processor until basil and shallot are finely chopped. Cut each cantaloupe wedge crosswise in half. If using large mozzarella ball, trim and cut into 6 cubes. Alternate 1 melon piece, 1 piece ruffled prosciutto, 1 mozzarella ball or cube, 1 more prosciutto piece, and 1 more melon piece on each skewer. (Can be prepared 2 hours ahead; cover and refrigerate. Bring to room temperature 15 minutes before serving.) Arrange skewers on platter. Drizzle with basil oil and sprinkle with cracked black pepper. Garnish with basil sprigs.


----------



## luvs (Feb 18, 2005)

i like the fruit and cheese ideas. like auntdot said, the main course is heavy. fruit and cheese is nice and light but the guests will have something nice to munch on while they chat.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone. I want it all, but think the fruit and cheese will be very good. Our Florida strawberries are looking good right now, so I'll include them, also.
Thanks again.


----------



## nicole (Feb 19, 2005)

lyn,  I am making that tomorrow. I was watching her show when she was making it. Looks sooo good


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 19, 2005)

Nicole,
I have made it before, and it is great. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

